# Sprinkler systems



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

How many of you guys have irrigation systems for your yard? I have a .16 acre corner lot and when I water it takes me hours moving the sprinklers around and I don't even think I get the proper amount of water out. I just received an estimate and it was around 5800, then I would like to get a seperate meter from the town which would be another 1300. For those that have irrigation systems do you feel it was worth the money?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I installed my system last year for under $1500. It covers around 8,500 sqft. It has 34 rotors and 4 zones. I knew a guy with a trencher so I didn't have to rent one but even if I did they are worth every penny.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know in Fayetteville that they charge you for "sewer" which is based off how much water you use, so if you are in the same boat up in Raleigh then yes, a separate irrigation meter will pay for it's self in a few years.

When we first moved in, our water bill was ridiculous until I had the irrigation meter installed for around $1000. It paid for itself in a year or two.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I installed my system last year for under $1500. It covers around 8,500 sqft. It has 34 rotors and 4 zones. I knew a guy with a trencher so I didn't have to rent one but even if I did they are worth every penny.


That's awesome! I would not even know where to start with something like this. Although doing it for 1500 bucks sounds a lot better than 5800.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know in Fayetteville that they charge you for "sewer" which is based off how much water you use, so if you are in the same boat up in Raleigh then yes, a separate irrigation meter will pay for it's self in a few years.
> 
> When we first moved in, our water bill was ridiculous until I had the irrigation meter installed for around $1000. It paid for itself in a year or two.


They do charge a waste fee for every gallon used. I figured I could at least start with getting an irrigation meter, maybe they could put a hose bib on it so I can at least run my sprinklers on that system until I get a real irrigation system.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For DIY, or just good info on your own system or future planning, Irrigation Tutorials is a must read.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dfw_pilot beat me to it. Read that site twice. The first time it is information overload.

I designed and dyi mine, but it is not an easy job. If you are a hands on person, then go for it. If you go via an installer, demand a layout of all the heads, valve and pipes before you hand over a substantial amount of cash.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I can't see your location from my phone, but $5,800 for such a small lot seems like a rip off.

I had my system installed 2 years ago for about $6k, all in. That includes 12 turf zones covering about 25,000 SF and 3 drip zones in my mulch beds and veggie garden.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ if you click on the name it goes into the profile of the person.

He is Raleigh and he is growing a weed, sorry Bermuda.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I can't see your location from my phone...


Does it show when you rotate to landscape? Mine does, but it's a plus size iPhone.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I thought the quote was high as well, the labor alone was over 3000. I was able to check out the tutorial, it is overhelming. I also was looking on YouTube and found people using in ground sprinklers above ground. They are attaching a sting of four and using the hose bib on the house. Also found some DIY PVC sprinklers that use in ground rotors.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a friend that lives in Cary and he paid around that price for his system 2 years ago. He also has a corner lot @ about 0.2 acres. He said he had multiple other quotes in the 7-8k range. I would just make sure to get a few quotes if I were you, but that price sounds about right.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Does it show when you rotate to landscape? Mine does, but it's a plus size iPhone.


Nope. On a regular "iPhone 6s", no +, here.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I just checked on my work phone, iPhone 5. It doesn't show up on there like it does on my 6+


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I just checked on my work phone, iPhone 5. It doesn't show up on there like it does on my 6+


Dang, sorry, that's a responsiveness thing built into phpBB.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

As always with projects like this, make sure you are getting multiple quotes (at least 3) to shop around. Also, I would ask the contractor if the quote involves any type of early spring/winter service. If not, you might be able to negotiate into the quote.

Is it worth? Absolutely! It's hard to beat a well designed irrigation system when it comes to watering your yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Also, I would ask the contractor if the quote involves any type of early spring/winter service. If not, you might be able to negotiate into the quote.


I don't think this is really needed where we live(referring to the OP). I've had my irrigation system for over 10 years and have NEVER done any winterizing to my irrigation and have never had a problem. I just shut off the programs so it doesn't water anymore once the lawn goes dormant.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

After some more searching I found a DIY system from rain bird. It comes with everything needed to install, six heads and the pipes and timer. I may try running this for my back yard because it's fairly small.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

The quotes I had were 750 -1000 a zone. I have 2k in grass and shrubs don't ever need water so kept it minimal. I finally invested in one this spring....but didn't elect to get a separate meter, they are thousands here in my county.

Get specific plans as mentioned. They'd tore up my yard for their convienance.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You know that post Redtenchu has in the lawn memes thread about folks who care about their lawn but are too cheap for an in-ground system? That is totally me.

I had been toying with the idea of getting an in-ground system until...I saw this baby

You guys are upgrading to the wrong thing. :lol:
When people drive by and see that thing in your yard, then and only then will they know that you take your lawn seriously.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I have a small lot <1/4 acre like you. I got a number of quotes and all claimed 5-6 zones at $750 per zone. Then one came out and said 3 zones and he couldn't do 4 even if he tried. I went with him, paid $2400 total (he even tunneled under the sidewalks when others would've charged) and am very happy.

I wanted to do it myself using the side spigots but ran into 2 problems: `1) Georgia clay, and 2) Lacking pressure from the spigot. It would have taken me quite some time, whereas it took the guy I paid, 5 hours and he used a pipe puller so there was minimal damage to turf.


----------

